# 6 kindle unlimited full-length Thrillers. 4 video trailers.



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

*All ebooks available free with kindle Unlimited.*​










































*LINKS IN SIGNATURE*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

_*Since you have elected to promote these 6 titles in one thread, your individual threads for these books have been removed.*_

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. I think it's better to have them all together, or I lose track of where I'm at with posting them individually.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we are. Choice of six KU thrillers for the holiday weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully there is something in these that will interest you.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Giving the ad another run.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we go. Enjoy


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

It's that day again.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

One of them is free today.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Deadly Journey also free today.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Page reads are slow this week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

One of these books is also free today.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Deadly journey is free today.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Giving the ad another run out. Not sure if anyone looks at book bazaar anymore, but here it is


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

First time free for Girl at the Window. One day only


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Pick any one from 6. Enjoy - I hope.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Would really appreciate some reviews on Girl at the Window


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Not give this a run out for more that 120 days.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we go again. Enjoy. I hope


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Plenty of thrillers to read for free via kindle unlimited


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Giving this a run out for March


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

One more try, this time for April.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Putting this out there for May


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Not given these a run for  while, so here goes


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

In Search of Jessica free today.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for your support


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Not had this free for a while


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we go again. Enjoy.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Trying this again


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Making it free for my birthday.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Free today. In Search of Jessica. Not done this for over 120 days.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

4 videos added if that helps?


----------

